# Acer 5920 - 2 Months Old - Flickering Screen



## ben_light1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi People,

I bought an Acer Aspire 5920 laptop on the 16th October 2008, which is just under 2 months ago. Its brilliant, runs so smoothly, although I am now starting to experience some problems with it, as they screen and backlight are starting to flicker sometimes.

It might not happen for a while but then it will. I was going to take into to comet who say they will send it for repair, but I do law, at the be quite honest, I am actually entitled to a straight replacement/refund according to Section 48B 2(ii) of the Sales of Goods Act, but thats not the point, I just want this laptop to be fixed becuase I love it.

I have seen on the internet that the problem could be an Inverter or something, the cable between the motherboard and the screen, also the woman from comet said this.

I just want your ideas and comments on whether it is an easy fix yourself, I am experienced with computers as I have a BTEC National Diploma for ICT Practitioners, within this I specialised in Hardware/Networking/Systems Support, so I am not scared as to opening it up as long as the problem is one that can be fixed by me lol.

Thanks


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Try calling Acer because your laptop is probably still on a one year warranty.


----------



## Willothewisp (Jul 27, 2008)

Ben_light1, Did you sort it out?

I have the same problem with the same laptop, its 3 months old.


----------



## richo99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guys,

Did any of you sort out this problem? I've got a Acer 5920g and had it since Oct 08. After about 6 weeks the screen started flickering and progressively got worse. I sent it back to Acer in December and got it back advising that the Inverter had been replaced. However within a few days the problem has started again. I've done some troubleshooting and it seems to be when the laptop hasn't been used for a few hours. Once up and running within 10mins it is ok. Don't seem to have any option to send back again which is very frustrating however before I do so just wondered if anyone else had similar problems...
Cheers


----------



## Willothewisp (Jul 27, 2008)

Richo, had to send it back. Just got it back a couple of hours ago. It went to Acer and it advises on the report that they have replaced a faulty LCD cable and it has now passed all tests. The screen flicker was very intermittant and seemed to flicker at any time for any period. It could go 3 days and be ok and then go mad. So far so good. Will post back if it starts to flicker again.


----------

